# Canadian Army Patrol Pathfinder Course



## RackMaster (Aug 25, 2012)

Great video and explanation of course, Pathfinder capabilities.





> Petawawa, ON — 60-day Patrol Pathfinder Course prepares troops for insertions into all theatres of combat.
> 
> For an accessible version of this story, please visit: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.as...
> 
> For more information on the Canadian Army and other videos visit: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca


----------



## 0699 (Aug 25, 2012)

What, only a link to the English version?  What about the French language version?  You must be equal up there, eh.

Sorry, channeled Dan Ackroyd in _Canadian Bacon_ there for a minute...


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks harder than the US Pathfinder course.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 25, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Looks harder than the US Pathfinder course.



Haven't done it myself but know guys that have and some staff at be school; all are really hard dudes.

I know that they take foreign students, any takers? ;)


----------



## AWP (Aug 25, 2012)

That looks like a bad ass course.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 25, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Haven't done it myself but know guys that have and some staff at be school; all are really hard dudes.
> 
> I know that they take foreign students, any takers? ;)


 
I almost failed out of the American version, so I'll cut my losses and say "no thanks."  ;)


----------



## reed11b (Aug 25, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Haven't done it myself but know guys that have and some staff at be school; all are really hard dudes.
> 
> I know that they take foreign students, any takers? ;)


I would be a taker in a heart beat. Don't think the WA NG is going to be quick to pony up the cash though.
Reed
P.S. Same for any of the CA recon or sniper courses.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 25, 2012)

I honestly think we should have a little more "cooperation" when it comes to training.  I know it's hard enough for some of our guys to get slots on courses but I'm sure it would be beneficial to do equal trades for training.


----------



## CDG (Aug 26, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> I know that they take foreign students, any takers? ;)


 
Lol.... I'll give it a shot.  "Hey sir, I know this is my first drill weekend, and I haven't been through the schoolhouse or anything yet, but would you send me to the Canadian Pathfinder Course?"


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 26, 2012)

I had some good friends on that course. They said it was the best and the hardest thing they have ever done. We've had guys come up from the 82nd to do our Reconnaissance course in the past, so there is an opportunity for those who want it.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's the school website and a list of the courses it provides.




> > *Mission*
> > To support the generation and deployment of combat forces through the training and support of CF personnel, for employment in complex land environments and unique joint operations, while providing CF parachute depot services.
> > *Vision*
> > CFLAWC is a true learning organization which provides relevant, credible, realistic, demanding, and safe training as well as continuing to look ahead and innovate parachute life-cycle management.
> ...


----------



## Coyote (May 10, 2013)

Pathfinders doing their thing.


----------



## RackMaster (May 10, 2013)

Great vid.  I believe at least one of them was a real "Frog" jumping.


----------



## Viper1 (May 15, 2013)

Sign me up


----------

